# bescuit



## Azzurra

Heme aquí (en tiempo record )
Eterna duda: un *bescuit *es una "galleta" o aquella tarta un poco esponjosa? En los diccionarios bilingües dicen que se significa la dos cosas... 
Grazie...


----------



## Namarne

Hola de nuevo,  

Por donde yo vivo no se usa esta palabra. Yo habría entendido *pa de pessic* ("bizcocho" en castellano), pero no te lo puedo asegurar. Desde luego no habría entendido "galleta". 

Un saludo.


----------



## renatapatry

Hola
Cuando yo no entiendo una palabra busco imágenes de ésa.  Y buscando, y buscando encontré esta cosa: " Los mallorquines sabrán lo que es el bescuit, pero para los que no sean  de aqui, son una especie de rodajas de pan grueso tostado de la casa  Quely, que se toman mojados con leche. Aquí os dejo una foto." Y la foto es ésta

(Me llamo la atención el nombre del hilo, porque en mi idioma también hay una forma parecida al "bescuit" , es "biscuít", y es así )

Saludos


----------



## Azzurra

Es que a través de la imágenes estaba casi segura de que tratase de  "bizcocho" (tenía la duda que podía ser "galleta" por la traducción que  da el diccionario), pero ahora que me dices que pueden parecerse también  a las "torradas" más o menos... Pero a lo mejor en este último caso se  trata de *biscota*... 
De todas formas, la región en la que se centra la historia es el Alt Empordà y la autora dice *biscuit*... A lo mejor, cómo me comentáis, el sentido varía según las diferentes zonas...


----------



## Favara

Pel valencià meridional (potser només a la part més al sud del dialecte, no ho sé) diem _bescuit _al que a altres llocs anomenen _galeta_. També vol dir que una cosa és cuita dues vegades (_bescoure_), just el que es fa amb aquest aliment.


----------



## alberginia

Hauria d'escriure algú de l'Empordà per a saber exactament a què fa referència l'autora amb biscuit, ja que sembla que en cada zona dóna nom a aliments bastant diferents.

Per exemple, d'allò que entén Favara per biscuit a allò que entenc jo (i som de la mateixa zona) ja hi ha diferència, perquè per a mi un biscuit és una coca tova (com un "bizcocho"), allò que diu Azzura. Potser és per la influència de ma tia, que és la que fa els biscuits normalment i va estar vivint en Bristol molt anys (allà es va aprendre a fer-lo).

Segons el DIEC:

*bescuit *
*1 *_1 _m. [LC]  [HO] Galeta¹ 1 . 
*1 *_2 _m. [LC]  [HO] Pa que es cou una segona vegada perquè s’endureixi i es conservi millor. 
*2 *_1 _m. [LC]  [HO] Pastís fet amb flor de farina, ous i sucre. Xocolata amb bescuits. 
*2 *_2 _m. [LC]  [ED]  [HO] Gelat  elaborat amb ous i xarop de sucre batuts conjuntament en calent, amb  addició posterior de nata o de clares d’ou batudes i amb congelació  final.

Per a mi, crec que representaria la 3a accepció.

Salut!


----------



## ssorgatem

Doncs jo sóc de la costa del Penedès i per mi 'bescuit' només volia dir 'cuit dos cops' (participi del verb bescoure)


----------



## samarkanda

Per mi, bescuit es refereix a la quarta accepció de l'albergínia, unes postres boníssimes i molt difícils de trobar (encara que a la carta hi digui "bescuit", sovint t'intenten colar un tros de gelat de vainilla amb xocolata calenta per sobre). 

La tercera accepció no se'm fa estranya, però les altres dues (galeta i pa amb doble cocció) són les que crec que es fan servir menys.

(Sóc del Baix Llobregat).


----------

